

What makes a great mobile developer? - raghuHack
http://blog.hackerearth.com/2014/01/great-mobile-developer.html

======
ComSubVie
I think the last point is the most important:

6) Know the need. Don’t build things which users won’t find useful.

However all points (except maybe 5) apply to all forms of development, not
explicitly for mobile development.

Can anybody offer additional points that only apply to mobile development?

~~~
raghuHack
Hi,

Thanks for your feedback. I think we've also reached a point where mobile
development isn't new anymore, and as platforms mature, it's looking like the
essentials are the same as the other.

On a broad level, I think being mindful of design (UX actually), battery and
data are the main differentiating factors from mainstream development, which I
think we've covered here.

Look forward to other differentiators too :)

